# Cyclemaster for sale



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Something to work on over the winter.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/barn-find-/281861596524?hash=item41a042a56c:g:k7cAAOSwT5tWOo69


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very similar to the old BSA winged wheel, not very fast and always breaking down, but a very clever concept at the time, I was thinking of getting an NSU quickly, (had one once) but they seem overpriced.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NSU-Quickly-Moped-/172007136344?hash=item280c6c9c58:g:M~0AAOSwcBhWUdjc


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think that is the only NSU I never had, :wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What was that other one that strapped on the front of the bicycle and had a drive which connected with the front tyre? About same era.

I had an NSU Quickly but they really were mopeds as one had often to pedal them. To think what the performance of 50cc machines is now in comparison.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> What was that other one that strapped on the front of the bicycle and had a drive which connected with the front tyre? About same era.
> 
> I had an NSU Quickly but they really were mopeds as one had often to pedal them. To think what the performance of 50cc machines is now in comparison.
> 
> Geoff


Do you mean the Velosolex bikes Geoff

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...d=0ahUKEwivj-uPmLPJAhWLWBQKHR5fCT4Q_AUIkgEoAQ


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had a look down their list but not had time to check.

https://oldbike.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My mum used to have one of these, my brother and I used to nick it when she wasn't looking   it had a bit more go in it for carrying two people.










Interesting site > http://www.classicmopedspares.com/index.php?route=product/search&filter_tag=&sort=pd.name&order=ASC


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you mean the Velosolex bikes Geoff
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...d=0ahUKEwivj-uPmLPJAhWLWBQKHR5fCT4Q_AUIkgEoAQ


That design, but that name does not ring a bell and it was Italian and I thought the one I remember was British, but could be wrong at this time distance.


----------

